# 0137 Abzocke



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

Achtung neue Nummer für 0137-Abzocke:


0137/7111171  :bang: 


Gruß

Marc aus LuBu


----------



## technofreak (8 Juni 2004)

siehe auch : http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5714

was für eine  Methode? 

ist die Nummer korrekt? 

http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/02763/index.html
 (0)137 711 zugeteilt BT Ignite GmbH & Co.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

Stimmt so mit den andren Usern überein. 
Mein Anruf kam auch durch 1x-liges klingeln 
und kam um 13:05 Uhr.

Sorry hab nicht gesehn, dass schon ein Thema
zu der Nummer besteht.


----------

